# USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?



## Chu (18. März 2012)

*USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?*

Guten abend liebe pcghw-community

Ich möchte nun endlich ein Problem lösen, dass mich schon seit dem Kauf des Mainboards Asrock P67 Extreme6 (B3) 		 stört.
Jedes mal wenn ich meine externe HDD über USB3 anschliesse, beginnt meine Maus Logitech Performance MX zu spinnen.
Sie springt und lässt sich nicht mehr gut steuern.

Die USB3 Übtragung funktioniert tip top und die HDD wird auch immer erkannt. Bis jetzt habe ich es immer so gemacht, dass ich nach Back-Up oder Zugriff auf die Festplatte, die Platte wieder ausgeschaltet habe.
Mein Ziel ist es jedoch, dass ich die immer eingeschaltet lassen kann.
Ach ja und der Empfänger der Maus (und der Tastatur) sind nicht in der Nähe des USB3 Steckers...habe gehört, dass das manchmal die Störquelle ist...

Aktuelles Bios: P67 Extreme6(1.80)WIN
Installierte Treiber:
USB3_Etron_Win7-64_Win7_Vista64_Vista_XP64_XP(v0.96_WHQL)
INF driver ver. 9.2.0.1015
XFastUSB(3.02.21)

Hat jemand schon die selben Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Ich habe gesehen dass es es in der Beta Zone auf der Asrock Webpage einen neuen Treiber "Etron USB 3.0 driver ver:0.109" gibt. Könnte der das Problem lösen?

Ich danke euch für eure wertvolle Hilfe.

Beste Grüsse
Chu


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2012)

*AW: USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?*

Also die Logi steckt an USB2?
Ich würde testweise mal den Xfast-USB-Treiber deinstallieren.
Installiere den neueren Etron-Treiber doch einfach. ist ja kein Hexenwerk. Wenn der zicken macht, nimmst du einfach wieder den, der funktioniert.


----------



## Chu (19. März 2012)

*AW: USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?*

Jup. Logi ist an USB2 ... macht ja wahrscheinlich keinen Vorteil an USB3, oder?
Xfast-Treiber deinstalliert und dann Etron USB 3.0 driver ver:0.109 installiert.
Bis jetzt scheint zu funktionieren. Ich werde jetzt mal noch den neuen Xfast-USB-Treiber installieren und schauen ob ich einen Unterschied merke.

Ich werde mich wieder melden und mitteilen ob alles funktioniert hat.

Merci


----------



## Chu (19. März 2012)

*AW: USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?*

So ich habe nun über meine Externe HDD über USB 3 einen Bluerail abgespielt und gleichzeitig Star Craft II & metro2033 angeschmissen. Auch beim surfen und TV schauen etc. kein springen oder ähnliches mit der maus.

Hat nun aber auch echt lange gedauert, bis das Problem vollständig gelöst werden konnte 
Also Treiber installiert:
Etron USB 3.0 driver ver:0.109
&
XFastUSB(3.02.28)

Zuerst die alten Treiber manuell deinstalled und dann die neuen installed...
Funktioniert tip top


----------



## OctoCore (19. März 2012)

*AW: USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?*

Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung.
Ist nur die Frage, waran es jetzt lag: Eventuell am alten XFast-Treiber - denn eigentlich sollte der Etron-Treiber keinen Stress an den USB2-Ports machen, ist ja auch völlig andere, eigenständige Hardware - während der XFast auch auf USB2 einwirkt.
Okay - aber der neuere Etron funktioniert für sich problemfrei und auch zusammen mit dem neueren XFast.
Das ist die Hauptsache.


----------



## Chu (19. März 2012)

*AW: USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?*

Ja ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es am XFast Treiber gelegen hat.
Ich wollte einfach X-Fast weiterhin benutzen, da ich deutliche Geschwindigkeitsvorteile verzeichnen konnte...
Lustigerweise wurde jedoch der Etron-Treiber offiziell von MS noch nicht abgesegnet --> Darum bei Asrock unter Beta-Software


----------



## OctoCore (23. März 2012)

*AW: USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?*



Chu schrieb:


> Ich wollte einfach X-Fast weiterhin benutzen, da ich deutliche Geschwindigkeitsvorteile verzeichnen konnte...



Ja, das sagen alle... aber ich habe keine USB-Festplatten - und bei den Sticks, die ich hier habe (die sind noch USB2-only) wirkt sich das nicht aus.



> Lustigerweise wurde jedoch der Etron-Treiber offiziell von MS noch nicht abgesegnet --> Darum bei Asrock unter Beta-Software



Die MS-Absegnung gibt es auch nicht umsonst - das lohnt sich wohl (noch) nicht. Sollen sie erstmal weiter an den Treibern arbeiten, bis die letzten Macken raus sind.


----------



## Chu (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: USB 3 stört USB 2 Maus Logitech Performance MX - Erfahrungen?*

Hmmm, wollte mich eigentlich schon früher wiedermal melden. Interessanterweise hab ich seit kürzerer Zeit wieder das selbe Problem. Irgendwie reagiert die Maus nicht gleich schnell, wie wenn ich nichts an USB 3 angesteckt habe - das ist schon meega komisch und echt verhext


----------

